# Just thought I would share a few strange horse colors



## PaintedFury

The first and third horses were very interesting.


----------



## doubleopi

The first one looks like he was decorated by a pigeon! I wonder if he is related to the giraffe horse?


----------



## SarahAnn

is the first one brindle?


----------



## JSMidnight

SarahAnn said:


> is the first one brindle?


Technically no. She is a bay with somatic mutation.


----------



## sinsin4635

Heres a few more.Ijust love the last ones eyes!


----------



## cooperandsandy717

I love the third one on the post above me!^


----------



## sinsin4635

Forgot a couple.


----------



## kiltsrhott

That first one is way cool!

This is what my black mare looks like when she sun bleaches:

















These pics are awful quality. The first was taken in intense direct sunlight so it's a bit washed out and the second was taken in a dark stall with my cell phone. The pattern is much more obvious with the naked eye. I'd get more, but when my horse isn't bleached she just looks like a normal black. I'll have to wait until later in the summer to try again. ><


----------



## SarahAnn

JSMidnight said:


> Technically no. She is a bay with somatic mutation.



I think on this forum somewhere there is someone who owns a real brindle horse.


----------



## Poco1220

SarahAnn said:


> I think on this forum somewhere there is someone who owns a real brindle horse.


Yes. Search brindle Arabian and the threads should come up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02

Why doesnt my horse look like this


----------



## Lockwood

I'm one of those who appreciates a unique horse. Love all the different colors and variations!


----------



## kiltsrhott

SarahAnn said:


> I think on this forum somewhere there is someone who owns a real brindle horse.


Technically my horse is brindle... if you see the terrible photos I posted above. The ABEA classifies her as a "seasonal brindle". She is only brindle in late summer and fall when she is sun bleached enough for the pattern to be visible. Two summers ago her coat looked like a brindle great dane. However, when she's not heavily sun bleached she just looks black.


----------



## verona1016

Is the second horse posed a black/white pinto with the silver dapple gene? I have always loved dapple gray horses and was really sad when I found out that it's only a stage horses go through on their way to being white gray. Seems like a black with strong silver dapple gene coloring is almost as good and doesn't fade away


----------



## Chiilaa

He is indeed a silver black and tobiano. Silver black can dapple up beautifully, but it is very seasonal. The difference is that you get the dapples back almost every year


----------



## Wild Heart

Lovely markings on the first horse in first post. Are those markings possibly bird catcher spots? Very interesting whatever it is!


----------



## myQHpaul

JSMidnight said:


> Enjoy!


 
Love Love Love the second one. Looks like snowflakes


----------



## themacpack

myQHpaul said:


> Love Love Love the second one. Looks like snowflakes


There is the most beautiful horse that was used in our local 4-H two years ago - his name is The Gold Ghost and he has snowflakes all over his body. They were talking about maybe rejoining this year, hoping they do so I can snap a picture or two of him.


----------



## Bridgertrot

kiltsrhott said:


> That first one is way cool!
> 
> This is what my black mare looks like when she sun bleaches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These pics are awful quality. The first was taken in intense direct sunlight so it's a bit washed out and the second was taken in a dark stall with my cell phone. The pattern is much more obvious with the naked eye. I'd get more, but when my horse isn't bleached she just looks like a normal black. I'll have to wait until later in the summer to try again. ><


Thats a black horse? Good god. lol Body pics?


----------



## kiltsrhott

Bridgertrot said:


> Thats a black horse? Good god. lol Body pics?


Yes, she is black. I actually had her genetically tested because I was uncertain whether she was a black or a dark bay because she bleaches so much over the summer. Her results came back aaEE homozygous black.

Here's a picture of all of her. She's in her winter coat and looks very much a black.










Here she is in early summer only somewhat bleached. The majority of the brindling is over her hips. She's still not bleached enough to see it in the pic. I really need to get some better photos.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Lockwood said:


> I'm one of those who appreciates a unique horse. Love all the different colors and variations!


Oh I agree 100%! The more unique the color, the better! I feel it would be such fun to own a uniquely colored horse!

I am in NO POSITION to want for ANYTHING so flashy as that, however, and would thank God to simply be able to own a loving, talented, and willing horse of ANY color that was healthy and able to grow with me into the team I wish to be with a horse again, one day! Ah, but it never hurts to fantasize, right? :0)


----------



## Ponylover123

*Cool colors*

nice horse


----------



## Leahrene

I love bloody shoulder on the arabs its so pretty. The giraffing is i heard from a doulbe or 'mutated' dappled gene. My mare had random bird catcher spots on her stomach. 
She also went from dappled in winter to roan in spring and very very gold in summer. Its neat how horses change. :3


----------



## Back2Horseback

kiltsrhott said:


> Yes, she is black. I actually had her genetically tested because I was uncertain whether she was a black or a dark bay because she bleaches so much over the summer. Her results came back aaEE homozygous black.
> 
> Here's a picture of all of her. She's in her winter coat and looks very much a black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is in early summer only somewhat bleached. The majority of the brindling is over her hips. She's still not bleached enough to see it in the pic. I really need to get some better photos.


*Beautiful horse*...probably my "dream horse" right there...No doubt YOURS, as well! :lol:


----------



## kiltsrhott

Back2Horseback said:


> *Beautiful horse*...probably my "dream horse" right there...No doubt YOURS, as well! :lol:


Thanks! She is my dream horse most definitely! <3


----------

